# Recent pic of Quiz weaving!



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

awsome pic, looks like fun


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's a great shot!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at Quiz go!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wonderful picture! Go Quiz Go!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great capture! Way to go, Quiz! He's one helluva dog! Kudos to you for all the great training you do with him! What a guy!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I love weave pole pics, and Quiz sure looks like his heart is 100% into it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Quiz. He looks like he is having the time of his life.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice! Quiz always has fun


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great shot of Quiz. You can really see the intensity in his face.


----------

